# Help for newcomers with baby to travel to Spain



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Spotted this anyone interested in replying to the paper. I have and mentioned the site. Anyone like to send more relevant tips?
http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/articles/your-questions.jsp


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: In the Guardian today*



bigfoot said:


> Spotted this anyone interested in replying to the paper. I have and mentioned the site. Anyone like to send more relevant tips?
> http://www.ivebeenthere.co.uk/articles/your-questions.jsp


It can be hazardous I believe with very young children. I had a biz trip to Pisa (Nr. McDonalds) in Italy and we hired out a motorhome for a two week round trip of which about 1 week for meetings. Our youngest who was only months old was tucked up and no problem and I used to take the kids and the missus into the meetings with me for no other reason than "Wjy not". However, on the trip back we went through Austria and stopped on a pass somewhere in early Feb of that year. In the morning I woke up cold and found the gas heater had gone off and our youngest was blue and his top blanket covered in balls of ice.

Got him warmed up and by the time we got back he developed a nervours rash which I think some babies get when they do not have sufficient faith in their parents abilities to bring them up properly.

We learned a lesson and just in time I think.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Bumping this if only to see the fantastic paint job on the Vee Dub in the article!


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)




----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

bigfoot said:


>


You've frightened them away by mentioning the guardian in the title I would edit to 'Help a new motorhomer get to spain' or similar and see what happens


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Frank, I don't know why the Guardian should frighten anyone is it something intellectual? I subscribe to various quality papers email services,then if I wish I buy the hard copy.


----------

